# 2011 Eggbeater 11's in the flesh



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

On my scale (Park Tool one) the old school 4Ti's weighed 170 grams and the new ones weigh 178 grams. Spindle is definately different.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool. 
I see now that both wings now move, instead of just the inner wing as in the previous version, is that correct?
and no funny metal box?


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

Where did you get them? Are they available yet?


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

flafonta, go to ebay


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

flafonta said:


> Where did you get them? Are they available yet?


they have a few of the models

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-CRANK-BROTHERS-EGG-BEATER-11-PEDALS-EGGBEATER-11-/230471889853?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35a931f3bd


----------



## kross king (May 5, 2010)

i have 4 ti pair for sale which is 168g......


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> Cool.
> I see now that both wings now move, instead of just the inner wing as in the previous version, is that correct?
> and no funny metal box?


 Good observation Sergio, I wonder if they develop the same play as the old ones...


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

deleted


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Batas said:


> Good observation Sergio, I wonder if they develop the same play as the old ones...


Probably the new pedals will develop wing play twice as fast as before! another point for CB! way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

KevinK

let's keep this thread about the 2011 pedals please. There are 4000 other threads about the original models.

thanks


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Cool.
> I see now that both wings now move, instead of just the inner wing as in the previous version, is that correct?
> and no funny metal box?


Does the price drop at all without that "funny metal box"? Mine is just laying around...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm sold on a pair of 2011 #11's & are saving up now - been very wary of 4Ti eggbeaters 

...just a shame they are tacky gold  ...who do CB demo their new products to? Laguna Beach must be all posh cars with gold plated badges:thumbsup: (jokes)

also great if they don't come in a silly metal box like an executives desk toy

$339.99? i'll wait abit longer (or for treefort to re-stock @ $320 + free postage)

seen the new superlight cleats?

(edit for typo)


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> $399? i'll wait abit longer (or for treefort to re-stock @ $320)
> 
> ?


they are $340 on the ebay link given with free shipping


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

my bad - US $339.99 @ -1¢ :thumbsup:

anyone have any previous purchases with this ebay seller?

...not always a good sign: "Item location: SEE MY OTHER AUCTIONS , United States"


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

For the last couple of weeks, my bike had been making a noise when I pedal, which seemed to come from the left Eggbeater 11 pedal. After closely inspecting the pedals, I noticed that both of them, specially the left one, have some play, as in I can grab the axle and wiggle the pedal around a bit in the body. Today, I decided to try re-greasing them, even though it shouldn't be necessary yet, considering they have been used only for 2 months. After disassembling them, I noticed that the left pedal is missing a needle in the needle bearing.

Has anyone seen / heard of this issue before?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

What did Crank Bros say? No doubt they will repair it, but is it something you can do or will you need to send them back?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll need to send them back. They asked me to return the pedals to their US address, even though I live in Argentina and there's a local CB distributor here. I wonder why the local distributor can't handle my problem. I'm considering to buy some cheap Eggbeater 2's to use in the mean time, because this is probably going to take a while to get solved.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> I'll need to send them back. They asked me to return the pedals to their US address, even though I live in Argentina and there's a local CB distributor here. I wonder why the local distributor can't handle my problem. I'm considering to buy some cheap Eggbeater 2's to use in the mean time, because this is probably going to take a while to get solved.


Did you ask them this? I have found their warranty dept pretty accomodating. I would ask if you could return them to the local distributor rather then pay the high shipping fees.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I did. They answered I have to send them back to the US for warranty, which makes no sense. I'm trying to get them to reconsider.

The local distributor could solve my problem easily and I could be back on my bike within days.

If I sent the pedals back to the US, how long would it take for me to get them back? A month? Am I supposed to buy new pedals in order to be able to ride my bike during that time?

Retailing for $425, the Eggbeater 11's are some of the most expensive pedals on the market. It's completely unacceptable that pedals like mine, missing a needle in the bearing, passed their quality control. This is a problem that I shouldn't be having. And instead of offering me a quick and easy solution, they're giving more reason to regret my purchase.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Why don't you just buy a new needle bearing and ask your distributor to change it. It would probably be cheaper than sending them back to the US, and it would certainly be faster. Ask your distributor if they'll take a bearing from a existing set of pedals in their inventory and replace it when the new bearing arrives from CrankBrothers. I know this is not how you want it to be handled, but it would also be cheaper than buying another set of pedals to use during the wait.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Crankbrothers are a pain in the ass to solve warranty issues. We are always forced to send the pedals back to US. it's ridiculous. Then why do we need the distributors in each country, to increase the price tag?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

highly annoying that your new pedals have defective needle bearings, the wifes 11's had virturally no grease - i wondered why hers were much lighter than mine! - i always check new pedals + use my own grease

few months back i rode my scooter down the PCH to Crank Bros HQ in Laguna Beach to get a big bag of pedals serviced & customized (for free & while i waited ) ...they are all supernice peeps + mad about cycling

seen a 2011 eggbeater 3-11 rebuild kit for $12.74 here : http://www.westernbikeworks.com/product/crank-bros-3-11-eggbeater-candy-rebuild-kit


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Another reason I'll happily stick to Bebops when I need sub 200-gram pedals.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

kross king said:


> i have 4 ti pair for sale which is 168g......


Are they still for sale at all mate? If they are PM me


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

7+ years on my speed play frogs! Sure they weigh a little more but only rebuilt them twice in that time and they are still rocking! No complaints here!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Another reason I'll happily stick to Bebops when I need sub 200-gram pedals.


What is the weight of those cleats?


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how I feel about CB's updated versions of their pedals this year, that's why I hunted down some of the older eggbeater SL's....they're lighter than the new ones anyway.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Axe said:


> What is the weight of those cleats?


No more than crank brothers cleats after you step in mud and the extra space around the cleat area of the shoe gets packed up with dirt/mud/debris. In other words, if its attached to the shoe/clothes/body, I don't worry about the weight. What? 20g more cleat and my head should explode in disgust even though the bearings/bushings last for years and I've never EVER had to warranty anything to the manufacturer of the pedals?!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Just found this when looking at different pedals and came across this. They seem to have several different build kits for the CB pedals, newer cleats, and a sale price of $330 on the Egg Beater 11's.

http://www.bikebling.com/Bicycle-Pedals-from-Bike-Bling-s/179.htm


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's been 2 weeks since CB received my Eggbeater 11 pedals and they still haven't fixed them and shipped them back to me. Shitty product and shitty customer service.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's been almost 3 weeks since they received my pedals and they still haven't actually shipped them back to me. After I complained about them taking too long to fix my pedals, they notified the USPS to expect my package for mailing. This is BS, it doesn't indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. I see they didn't even have the decency to pay for Express Mail International, instead of Priority Mail, to make up for their delay.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

you make me think twice about getting a pair. I HATE company with $hit customer service.


----------



## Re21Agent (Nov 8, 2008)

I purchased a pair of 2011 cb eggbeater 3's and used them for 3 weeks, riding my mt bike about an hour a day. After 2 weeks I started to experience unexpected disengagement, the inability to exit the cleat from the pedal in panic situations, the inability to enter the cleat into the pedal in panic situations or starting out on hills and spring and spindle play. I returned the pedals to the bike shop. Additionally, I purchased 2011 XTR M980's and they have been great for the past week. Bottom Line: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3's are unreliable, unpredictable and not worth the money spent. The only thing these pedals may be useful for is non rocky cyclo-cross style riding.


----------

